# No words



## starlingwood (15 May 2021)

.



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Daniel2 (15 May 2021)

@starlingwood 
Your attachment isn't working.
At least, not for me.


----------



## artie (15 May 2021)

Improvising.

The sign of a healthy mind.


----------



## starlingwood (15 May 2021)

starlingwood said:


> .


----------



## Daniel2 (15 May 2021)

Nope, still not.


----------



## Daniel2 (15 May 2021)

Oh yes, it does work when you click on it.
As you said, there are no words


----------



## Adam W. (15 May 2021)

I think it might be a video of his latest interpretive dance performance.


----------



## Inspector (15 May 2021)

Sorry I never open anything unless I know what it is.

Pete


----------



## doctor Bob (15 May 2021)

Inspector said:


> Sorry I never open anything unless I know what it is.
> 
> Pete



Birthdays and Christmas must be awful ............


----------



## MikeK (15 May 2021)

Inspector said:


> Sorry I never open anything unless I know what it is.
> 
> Pete


I think I fixed it.


----------



## doctor Bob (15 May 2021)

I actually don't think that's so bad.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (15 May 2021)

I can’t decide if it genius or lunacy


----------



## sploo (15 May 2021)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I can’t decide if it genius or lunacy


Indeed. He's either heading for the employee of the month award, or a Darwin award. Or maybe both.


----------



## artie (15 May 2021)

Inspector said:


> Sorry I never open anything unless I know what it is.
> 
> Pete


If you know what it is there's no need to open it.


----------



## Doug B (15 May 2021)

Well that’s one way of avoiding using two push sticks at the table saw & still keeping your hands well away from the blade


----------



## Stanleymonkey (16 May 2021)

The blue box is a delivery crate containing his circular saw!


----------



## wallace (16 May 2021)

I suppose it would be really stable and doesn't look as scary as those big circular saws used for big oak framed buildings


----------



## peterw3035 (16 May 2021)

Could he have used a track saw ?


----------



## baldkev (16 May 2021)

Looks like a dewalt 745  good saw but he'd have to have taken the riving knife out. The fence would make it a good straight cut i guess


----------

